# problemas al emerger kdebase/kdebase-startkde-4.2.0-r2

## pelelademadera

bueno, ese es el problema. no puedo emerger el paquete.

el error es el siguiente

 *Quote:*   

> * kdebase-workspace-4.2.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  ...                                                                      [ ok ]
> 
>  * checking ebuild checksums  ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]
> 
>  * checking auxfile checksums  ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]
> ...

 

ahi paso el emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.28-gentoo-r2-pelo i686)
> 
> =================================================================                                        
> ...

 

espero ayuda

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Tengo una PC con una instalación reciente a la que le puse el KDE 4.2 dichoso del que tanto se habla para probar de que se trataba...

Instalando desde el set @kde-4.2 me dió los mil quebraderos de cabeza con compilaciones que quedaban a medias hasta que actualicé a GCC 4.3.3 como en tu caso, recompilé @system, @world con --emptytree y proseguí. Recién entonces las cosas se instalaron como si nada pasara, por si te sirve el dato. (Salvo Amarok 2 que no se quiere compilar contra Qt 4.5).

Por lo demás todo mi setup se parece mucho al tuyo, hasta tengo march=prescott también. Si vas a reinstalar world con --emptytree, con estos USE flags instalé en mi caso:

```
USE="X acl acpi alsa bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome google-gadgets gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog jpeg kde ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vcd vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es es_AR es_LA es_ES" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Que son el resultado de tener seleccionado el perfil default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop y esto en make.conf:

```
USE="google-gadgets mmx sse sse2 -accessibility bash-completion -ipv6 -mysql -cups vcd"
```

Sobre tu problema puntual ni idea pero ya que nadie ha aportado nada todavía...

Salud!

----------

## gringo

tu problema es :

 *Quote:*   

> -- Check for working C compiler: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc
> 
> -- Check for working C compiler: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- broken
> 
> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake/Modules/CMakeTestCCompiler.cmake:32 (MESSAGE):
> ...

 

con lo que entiendo que o bien es un problema de gcc o de ccache.

SI te funciona haciendo algo como FEATURES="-ccache" emerge -av kdebase-workspace es que es problema de ccache; si no debe ser problema del compilador, prueba con reinstalarlo a ver si cuela.

saluetes

----------

## pelelademadera

 *gringo wrote:*   

> tu problema es :
> 
>  *Quote:*   -- Check for working C compiler: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc
> 
> -- Check for working C compiler: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- broken
> ...

 

idolo!!! andubo de 10. era el ccache

gracias inhodoro tambien. ya habia probado haciendo en emerge -e system....

se puede cerrar

----------

## gringo

pero sólo te pasa con este paquete o ccache te dá problemas con otros paquetes tb. ?

Si es sólo con este paquete, prueba con limpiar la cache y reinstalando ccache, si sigue dando problemas creo que lo mejor va aser que abras un bug.

Aunque bueno, si no estás recompilando mucho igual lo mejor es que simplemente lo deshabilites o desinstales directamente ya que tampoco te supondrá ninguna mejora tenerlo funcionando.

saluetes

----------

## pelelademadera

 *gringo wrote:*   

> pero sólo te pasa con este paquete o ccache te dá problemas con otros paquetes tb. ?
> 
> Si es sólo con este paquete, prueba con limpiar la cache y reinstalando ccache, si sigue dando problemas creo que lo mejor va aser que abras un bug.
> 
> Aunque bueno, si no estás recompilando mucho igual lo mejor es que simplemente lo deshabilites o desinstales directamente ya que tampoco te supondrá ninguna mejora tenerlo funcionando.
> ...

 

claro, el paquete creo que no es nada en si. solo dependencias, pasa que no dejaba actualizar automaticamente los demas paquetes.

solo pasa con ese paquete.

no se si tiene mucho sentido habrir un bug, que los muchachos lo corrijan y demas... ya esta la version 4.2.1 en kde-testing, por lo que en cualquier momento esta en el arbol oficial y quien va a instalar esa version?.

gracias gringo

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

En mi caso, también usé ccache durante la compilación y no tuve ningún problema.

Salud!

----------

## MarcosLuis

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

>  *gringo wrote:*   pero sólo te pasa con este paquete o ccache te dá problemas con otros paquetes tb. ?
> 
> Si es sólo con este paquete, prueba con limpiar la cache y reinstalando ccache, si sigue dando problemas creo que lo mejor va aser que abras un bug.
> 
> Aunque bueno, si no estás recompilando mucho igual lo mejor es que simplemente lo deshabilites o desinstales directamente ya que tampoco te supondrá ninguna mejora tenerlo funcionando.
> ...

 

Creo que hay que estudiar bien el error que te da por lo que dice portage (Que bueno es):

CMake Warning (dev) in CMakeLists.txt:

No cmake_minimum_required command is present. A line of code such as

cmake_minimum_required(VERSION 2.6)

should be added at the top of the file. The version specified may be lower

if you wish to support older CMake versions for this project. For more

information run "cmake --help-policy CMP0000".

This warning is for project developers. Use -Wno-dev to suppress it. 

Y segun estaba viendo la version de Cmake que tenias instalada era la 2.6.3, si dices que con la actualizacion de gcc se arreglo ok?

Pero de todas maneras deberiamos chequear esto.

Saludos

P.D: No soy un experto en Gentoo, lo use hace ya varios years cambiandolo por Debian, pero regreso, segun me han dicho usando esta metadistribucion es como puedo convertirme en Advanced Linux User

----------

